# can someone do me a huge favour?



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

i was wondering if anyone with a 97-99 Maxima could take some pics of there rear light clusters, with a tape measure againts the width and height. Im looking to do a custom install with Maxima rears but need a size reference before i splash out cash on the lights.

I know it s bit much to ask, but if anyone could ablige, i will be eternally greatful.

Please email [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

Can anyone take some measurement of their light clusters then? Cmon guys, i really wanna do this light conversion, but the $200 price tag for something which may not fit is a bit much for me.


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

I'll try to get you some pics tonight. I'm working on somethign similar.



P11GT said:


> *Can anyone take some measurement of their light clusters then? Cmon guys, i really wanna do this light conversion, but the $200 price tag for something which may not fit is a bit much for me. *


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

thanks, heres what ive been looking at.
http://www.procarparts.com/store/displaydetails.cfm?pid=NIS-MAX-9799-A600-CF


----------

